# المساعدة فى تصنيع صابون الغسيل السائل الابيض للملابس المستخدم فى الغسالات العادية



## phyyyyy (1 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام طريقة تصنيع صابون الغسيل السائل الابيض للملابس المستخدم فى الغسالات العادية وشكرا لكم على مساعدتكم


----------



## phyyyyy (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*ارجو من الاخوة الكرام مساعدتى وشكرا لكم
*


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم قصدك الصابون الخلطه او تركيبه اريال الابيض لغسيل


----------



## phyyyyy (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الرد استاذنا الفاضل وارجو منك توضيح تركيبة الاثنين اذا امكن 

وشكرا لك على حسن المتابعة


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم لتصنيع الخلطه البيضاء لسعه 120ك الخطوات الاتيه
1-ضع تقريبى فى البرميل 105ك ماء
2-وضع 2ك رابسوا ابيض مع التقليب
3-وضع 8 ك سلفونيك
4-وضع 4 ك سليكات
5- وضع 2 ك كلور خام تركيز12
6- ثم ضبط ph والمعادله بالسيلكات حتى نصل لنقطه التعادل 
مع مراعاه الترتيب


----------



## يوسف الغريب (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*اخى ابو ميعاذ*

شكرا يا ابو ميعاذ جزيلا على هذة التركيبة وياريت توضح 1- هل يضاف زهرة بيضاء وماهو اسمها التجارى 2-بدون مواد حافظة 3- ياريت تكلمنة على الالوان بالنسبة للصابون السائل والمواد المعطرة كحولية ولا زيتية ولا مائية 4- وياريت سعر المادة الحافظة


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز ابو معاذ الشكر الجزيل لك ولكن ما المقصود رابسوا ابيض ما الأسم العلمي والتجاري للمادة


----------



## phyyyyy (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخى العزيز ولكن ماهو المقصود بالرابسو الابيض


----------



## sayed_elattar (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوريننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## aboodaif (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات ، لكن علينا أن نراجع موضوع السليكات بعناية ، حيث علمت من أحد الأصدقاء الكيميائيين العاملين في مجال بيع المنظفات ، أن السليكات مادة مسببة لتهيج الجلد وإصابته بالسرطان .
برجاء مراجعة هذه المعلومة لأني أتحفظ من استخدام السليكات منذ عرفتها .


----------

